# Sticky  JBL SP6CII 2-way, Round 6.5" In-Ceiling Speaker with Swivel Mount Tweeter (Pair)



## Reviews Bot

*JBL SP6CII 2-way, Round 6.5" In-Ceiling Speaker with Swivel Mount Tweeter (Pair)*

*Description:*
JBL 2-Way Ceiling speaker with a 6 1/2" titanium laminate mid base driver and a 1" titanium laminate tweeter.

*Details:*

DetailValue*Binding*Electronics*Brand*JBL*EAN*0050036922487*Feature*Titanium laminate tweeter for excellent high frequency sound
Rubber surrounds reduce distortion
Dog-ear brackets make it possible to retrofit
Speaker faceplates and grilles can be painted to match room decor
Optional Rough in frames are available for new construction*Item Height*4.25 inches*Item Length*4.25 inches*Item Width*6.6 inches*Label*JBL*Manufacturer*JBL*MPN*SP6CII*NumberOfItems*2*Package Height*10.3 inches*Package Length*11 inches*Package Weight*9.8 pounds*Package Width*11 inches*PackageQuantity*1*PartNumber*SP6CII*ProductGroup*Speakers*ProductTypeName*SPEAKERS*Publisher*JBL*SKU*4118798*Studio*JBL*Title*JBL SP6CII 2-way, Round 6.5" In-Ceiling Speaker with Swivel Mount Tweeter (Pair)*UPC*050036922487*UPCList - UPCListElement*050036922487*Item Weight*9.55 pounds*CatalogNumberList - CatalogNumberListElement*6347
SP6CII*Model*SP6CII*Color*White*Warranty*One year parts and labor


----------

